# Gracie back from the Groomers!



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

She did great at her first groomer trip and I am really happy with it. They didn't cut too much at all...I love that I can see her eyes again. I asked them not to cut her ears or face too short...to trim the body/tummy/legs real good. 
Here she is...


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

She looks beautiful. They really did keep a good amount of length.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She looks great! They did such a good job.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWW..she looks so sweet!:bathbaby:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Perfect length !!! She looks wonderful.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She's a cutie!! Looks like they did a good job.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

She looks GREAT. Hope your groomer turns out to be a keeper.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She looks great, they did a really nice job!!! Sometimes I wish I wasn't groomer phobic


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks Fantastic!
Glad it all worked out.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Gracie looks beautiful. Good grooming.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice cut! She look ma-velous, darling!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

they did a great job! I bet you are relieved.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your groome did a really nice job, she looks great!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice job! Gracie looks beautiful!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gracie looks beautiful. I really like her cut!
Gina


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great job by the groomer! She still looks like a Hav AND you can see her eyes....lol I might consider it with Abby if I could get a cut like that! She looks beautiful.

Kathie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gracie looks so cute! The groomer did a great job!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

What a great job. She looks great and love the length. My groomer always cuts way too much that's why I'm going to try it myself. Wish me luck.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karla, they did a great job! Little cutiepie!
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Gracie looks very cute!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

They did a great job ~ such a cutie!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Adorable!


----------

